# Which form is required to ship plants into Canada?



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I know there's a form that's required when legally shipping plants from the USA (or possibly other countries, not sure) into Canada. It's been mentioned on this site in the past occasionally, but I can't find it using the search, so I'm wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction with the name of the form and maybe even where to get it 

Thanks,
Harry

P.S. The plant I'm trying to get my hands on (and hence the question) is Red Root Floater (Phyllanthus fluitans). It seems the only place to get it is in the US. Not even Menagerie seems to be able to order it.


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

It's not worth shipping most plants into Canada!! You need exspensive premits!! It was for plants from new York it was going to be $300 for the paperwork!! And that would take weeks! Easier to just ship and cross your fingers!! It's strange as plants from asia come here no problem but from the US their are so many hoops to jump
thru!

Good luck

John

Muscle;119168]I know there's a form that's required when legally shipping plants from the USA (or possibly other countries, not sure) into Canada. It's been mentioned on this site in the past occasionally, but I can't find it using the search, so I'm wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction with the name of the form and maybe even where to get it 

Thanks,
Harry

P.S. The plant I'm trying to get my hands on (and hence the question) is Red Root Floater (Phyllanthus fluitans). It seems the only place to get it is in the US. Not even Menagerie seems to be able to order it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Try looking for a phytosanitary certificate on the Canadian Border Services Agency (CBSA) website.


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

your not the one to fill out the paperwork. the person shipping it is!! as it has to be inspected before it is packaged!! I have to go thur it all the time with plants I bring in from the US

tanks


john


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I put an order through from a seller on ebay, I'll let you know how it goes. The plants are coming from Malayasia. Hopefully everything works out.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Those sellers in Malaysia usually will not declare the plants as is, as they will get seized by customs and destroyed otherwise. As such, they will often misdeclare the contents of the package, which could be dangerous, as customs could seize it, open it, destroy, and then proceed to put you on a "watch list" for future packages.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

sugarglidder said:


> your not the one to fill out the paperwork. the person shipping it is!! as it has to be inspected before it is packaged!! I have to go thur it all the time with plants I bring in from the US
> 
> tanks
> 
> john


Actually that's exactly what I'm planning on doing. I can get the plant shipped to an address in Michigan (to a family member) and then bring it back with me over the border.

So when you bring the plants over the border, do you fill out the paper work? Who is the authority that inspects it? If you could shed any more light on the process you use, that would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

sugarglidder said:


> your not the one to fill out the paperwork. the person shipping it is!! as it has to be inspected before it is packaged!! I have to go thur it all the time with plants I bring in from the US
> 
> tanks
> 
> john


As a side question ... do you bring these plants back for yourself or to resell? If it's to resell, would you happen to take requests  ... any chance you can get your hands on Red Root Floater (Phyllanthus fluitans)?

Thanks,
Harry


----------

